# Diashow mit Fading in HTML ohne java/flash etc.



## chirp (21. September 2007)

Hallo,

der Titel sagt eigentlich alles; ich suche eine Möglichkeit Bilder nach ein paar Sekunden durch andere zu ersetzen - 
und das mit einer Überblendung. Ohne Überblendung einen Wechsel zu erzeugen 
(über meta-refresh) habe ich durch eine Beitrag hier verstanden. 
Das reicht mir aber nicht und flash oder java will ich nicht verwenden.
Wer was weiß...

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Maik (21. September 2007)

Hi,

mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML lässt sich kein Überblendeffekt für eine Diashow erzeugen - hierfür wirst du zu Flash oder Javascript greifen müssen.


----------



## chirp (21. September 2007)

klar und eindeutig - dankeschön! Aber ich meinte das mal irgendwo gesehen zu haben...
wenn es irgendwie doch geht schreibt es bitte. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Maik (21. September 2007)

Vermutlich meinst du das hier, was nur vom IE unterstützt wird:


```
<meta http-equiv="Site-Enter" content="blendTrans(Duration=1)">
```


----------



## chirp (21. September 2007)

Nein, das hatte ich auf einer site mit meinem alten mozilla browser gesehen.
Ich versuche erstmal die site wiederzufinden.
Danke


----------



## Maik (21. September 2007)

Da bin ich dann mal gespannt, wie das mit  "purem" HTML gelöst wurde.


----------



## chirp (21. September 2007)

dauert, wenn ich das überhaupt finde, bis morgen


----------



## Maik (21. September 2007)

Kein Problem, ich hab's nicht eilig


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (22. September 2007)

Ich bezweifle, dass die Suche erfolgreich sein wird ^^

Das hilft eher: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript-tutorials/24552-flashige-formularbuttons.html
Für Bilder muss man das nur nen bissl umbasteln


----------



## chirp (25. September 2007)

Ja leider habe ich die Seite bis jetzt nicht wiedergefunden. 
Wenn ich das nicht doch noch in den nächsten Tagen finde schließe ich das hier.

>Chaosengel_Gabriel
Wie funktioniert das Java Script? Ich habe davon null Ahnung.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## santange (27. September 2007)

Darf es PHP sein?


----------

